# URGENTE: Sensor de Temp WMR100 aumenta a temperatura à noite



## romeupaz (18 Nov 2009 às 19:00)

Boas Noites!

Estou com um problema na estação meteoleiria.

Depois dos dias de chuva que caíram (recorde 16 Novembro desde da existência do meteoleiria) a temperatura aumenta à noite e tem estado visivelmente alta.

Já a desmontei toda... pilhas novas... limpei e sequei com um secador

Será possível que humidade ainda existente junto ao sensor de temperatura esteja a causar este problema?

Já alguem se deparou com um problema parecido?

Nota: o sensor está a 2m acima do telhado de minha casa no mastro da antena e está embutido na unidade principal. Todos os outros valores estão normais (na mesma unidade: Humidade, gust e dir vento).

Oregon WMR100.

Agradecia resposta urgente.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2009 às 19:06)

romeupaz disse:


> Boas Noites!
> 
> Estou com um problema na estação meteoleiria.
> 
> ...



Esse problema é muito recorrente nessas estações a minha é uma delas e a única solução é teres de comprar um sensor de temperatura e humidade compatível com a estação.


----------



## romeupaz (18 Nov 2009 às 19:23)

miguel disse:


> Esse problema é muito recorrente nessas estações a minha é uma delas e a única solução é teres de comprar um sensor de temperatura e humidade compatível com a estação.



Que software usas WeatherDisplay? versão? dá para definir sensor extra como principal? isso não afectará a capacidade da estação fazer previsões?

Obrigado


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2009 às 19:32)

romeupaz disse:


> Que software usas WeatherDisplay? versão? dá para definir sensor extra como principal? isso não afectará a capacidade da estação fazer previsões?
> 
> Obrigado



Sim é o WD que utilizo versão 10.37M , quanto a definir como principal penso que não dá! terás de escolher outro canal 2 ou 3 penso que seja isso! de resto vai funcionar de forma normal! o Daniel vilão é que percebe melhor do assunto ele já te vai ajudar


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Nov 2009 às 21:45)

romeupaz disse:


> Boas Noites!
> 
> Estou com um problema na estação meteoleiria.
> 
> Depois dos dias de chuva que caíram (recorde 16 Novembro desde da existência do meteoleiria) a temperatura aumenta à noite e tem estado visivelmente alta.



Os sensores da Oregon sempre tiveram esse problema de desajustamento passado alguns meses de utilização, nomeadamente no que respeita à humidade, apresentando valores cada vez mais baixos de humidade relativa.
Inclusivamente, tal como reportas, as WMR100 chegam a reagir mal em ambientes de muita humidade quando estes são contínuos, como por exemplo em dias de chuva, sendo que, nesses casos, por vezes a temperatura é inflacionada de forma considerável, por vezes mais de 30 ºC, quando a humidade sobe acima dos 75 %. Nesse caso trata-se de um problema relacionado com a pilha, que devia ser de lítio e não é, e reage mal à humidade, influenciando e danificando o sensor.

Quando ocorre algum destes desvios, tens duas hipóteses:


Recalibrar manualmente no software da estação os valores correctos da humidade (e é preciso que tenhas a certeza que os valores são mesmo esses, para além de que na consola não são corrigidos e só são modificados no software, nunca mais podendo levar os dados da consola a sério)

Adquirir um novo sensor de temperatura e humidade, recomendando-se o THGR810 (cerca de 35 €), compatível com o modelo WMR100 da Oregon e atribuir-lhe depois o canal principal da estação, com que vais começar a trabalhar, ignorando o sinal do outro termo-higrómetro, danificado (o que é mais aconselhável)

Se a garantia é de 2 anos e o material não foi danificado por ti, é perfeitamente legítimo que o queiras trocar ou devolver, embora tendo a consciência de que material da Oregon é susceptível a avarias desse tipo com uma certa frequência.

Em resumo, mesmo que o sensor da humidade indique valores baixos, a verdade é que à noite a humidade sobe bastante e a temperatura inicia estes disparos fictícios, com inflações fortíssimas, problema esse muito vulgar nos termo-higrómetros da Oregon, série WMR100.

Deves trocar as pilhas originais desse sensor por pilhas de lítio, para diminuir a probabilidade de vires a ter esses problemas.

Se quiseres ter resultados perfeitos, deves construir ou comprar um abrigo; é aconselhável um radiation shield, para que possas colocar o sensor o mais exposto possível à circulação de ar de todos os quadrantes e sem teres problemas com a incidência de sol no abrigo.

Terás então de abandonar o sensor de origem, pois está incorporado no tubo do anemómetro e não te permitirá substituir nem colocar um abrigo de forma eficiente. Com um sensor novo, como referi atrás, desagrupado do conjunto e protegido com um abrigo terás bons resultados.

---

Por acaso eu já há bastante tempo, meses até, tinha reparado que a tua estação apresentava esses desvios, de forma muito leve, mas podia ser só impressão minha e nada disse.


----------



## Kraliv (19 Nov 2009 às 00:42)

Boas,


Entra em contacto com o vendedor ou com a OregonEspanha...eles têm que trocar isso.   Se bem que... http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...igrometro-doente-assistencia-oregon-3564.html


O conjunto é o WTGR800 como o da imagem abaixo









cumps


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2009 às 01:07)

Kraliv disse:


> O conjunto é o WTGR800 como o da imagem abaixo



Mas sempre é melhor arranjar-se o sensor THGR810 separadamente, sai mais barato e é melhor para colocar dentro de um abrigo e sempre durar mais e permitir maior rigor nas medições.


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2009 às 01:11)

Tou a ver que as oregon com o passar do tempo começam a dar problemas só espero que a minha não de barracada  até agora tudo ok  de facto o que o daniel aconselhou tem mais viabilidade pois se for so problema de humidade e temperatura mais vale comprar o sensor por 35euros.

boa sorte


----------



## Kraliv (19 Nov 2009 às 02:08)

Eu não falei em comprar...mas sim em Reclamar  mandar vir com eles, fazer valer os direitos dos consumidor!!

A estação não está ainda na garantia??? Então toca a refilar com quem de direito 


cumps


----------



## romeupaz (19 Nov 2009 às 14:15)

Kraliv disse:


> Eu não falei em comprar...mas sim em Reclamar  mandar vir com eles, fazer valer os direitos dos consumidor!!
> 
> A estação não está ainda na garantia??? Então toca a refilar com quem de direito
> 
> ...



Pois também gostaria de refilar mas o meu problema é o meteoleiria ficar sem dados durante demasiado tempo....


----------



## Kraliv (19 Nov 2009 às 14:23)

romeupaz disse:


> Pois também gostaria de refilar mas o meu problema é o meteoleiria ficar sem dados durante demasiado tempo....





Eu normalmente fico com problemas é quando a garantia das coisas terminam e têm que sair os €€ do meu bolso 

Se achas que isso (€€) não é problema para ti...até te vendo a minha WMR200 mesmo agora*** 



abc


*** Não tenho problemas em ficar uma ou duas semanas sem dados


----------



## romeupaz (19 Nov 2009 às 15:04)

Já agora alguem me sabe dizer se é possível adicionar como sensor principal o WTGR800 (na consola no software sei que dá) obr


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2009 às 15:14)

Pois esse parece ser o calcanhar de Aquiles da WMR100 (e da WMR200 ?), o sensor não parece aguentar-se muito com tempo húmido. Já quantos apresentam esse problema ? Uns 4 ou 5 só aqui no fórum, ou seja, se calhar mais de metade dos proprietários dessa estação.

A solução é mesmo a sugerida pelo Daniel, um sensor THGR810 à parte dentro de um RS, comprado ou artesanal, sempre dá dados mais fiáveis e também ajuda a proteger um pouco o sensor.

Se a pressa for muita, fala com a BS Astro de Aveiro, pode ser que eles tenham para venda sensores.

Sensores e compatibilidade da Oregon:
http://www2.oregonscientific.com/service/sensors/


----------



## romeupaz (19 Nov 2009 às 16:05)

Acabei de comprar um WTGR800 para substituir por aproximadamente 40€ (portes incluídos) aqui:

http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/theukweatherstore__W0QQ_armrsZ1
preços interessantes

Assim mando a outra unidade para a garantia... eles que resolvam e continuo com dados


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Nov 2009 às 16:55)

romeupaz disse:


> Acabei de comprar um WTGR800 para substituir por aproximadamente 40€ (portes incluídos) aqui:
> 
> http://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/theukweatherstore__W0QQ_armrsZ1
> preços interessantes
> ...



Essa também não vai durar muito.


----------



## romeupaz (19 Nov 2009 às 17:09)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Essa também não vai durar muito.


 sim eu sei... mas vou mandar a outra para a garantia... ver o que eles dizem se quiserem devolver o dinheiro n há problema... É uma solução de recurso


----------



## ACalado (19 Nov 2009 às 18:53)

romeupaz disse:


> sim eu sei... mas vou mandar a outra para a garantia... ver o que eles dizem se quiserem devolver o dinheiro n há problema... É uma solução de recurso



Exacto foi uma solução não quer dizer que o próximo modulo também se avarie  é uma questão de sorte pois se fomos a ver o meu módulo já esteve literalmente enterrado na neve durante umas 48h e não pifou não quer dizer que não vá pifar ainda 

quanto tempo tinha o teu modulo em funcionamento?

abraço


----------



## romeupaz (23 Nov 2009 às 14:42)

spiritmind disse:


> Exacto foi uma solução não quer dizer que o próximo modulo também se avarie  é uma questão de sorte pois se fomos a ver o meu módulo já esteve literalmente enterrado na neve durante umas 48h e não pifou não quer dizer que não vá pifar ainda
> 
> quanto tempo tinha o teu modulo em funcionamento?
> 
> abraço



O modulo tinha 1 ano e 6 meses.

Já vem a caminho por 44€ (portes incluídos)


----------

